# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Rơle trên Bob mach3

## Hoangthangnghean

Chào các bác .
Chẳng là em đang làm con máy cắt plasma cho nhà dùng .
Đang đến khâu để đấu nối đầu cắt vào điều khiển mỏ cắt dùng M03 và M05.
Tuy nhiên không tài nào cấu hình nổi trên mach3 .
hình bob em dùng mua ở cnc24h.com


Em có liên lạc với bên bán để nhờ họ giúp đỡ tuy nhiên chắc bên họ đang bận quá không thấy trả lời .
Bí quá viết lên đây nhờ các bác giúp đỡ .
Thanks.

----------

